# Design für Website



## TTek (7. April 2005)

Hi!

Also ich hatte ne Idee für nen Design was ich auch 1:1 umsetzen konnte 
Schauts euch mal und sagt wie ihr es findet plz.

http://www.hellions.de

Ach ja ich weiß das die Bilder verdamt groß sind


----------



## Tobias Menzel (7. April 2005)

kann mir jemand sagen, warum das diese Woche schon der 5te Showroom-Thread in der Creative-Lounge ist? ... oder habe ich etwas verpasst?   

Im Übrigen ist die Seite leer (außer einem kurzen Hinweistext).

Gruß
.


----------



## Julian Maicher (7. April 2005)

Design? Wo denn?


----------



## TTek (7. April 2005)

Also es sollte jetzt gehen, (hatte falschen ordner gelinkt) und wegen der Showroom sache...
Ich hab eigentlich nur gepostet weil ich die ganzen anderen Posts hier gesehn hab


----------



## Pianoman (7. April 2005)

@Datic: Ich geb dir voll und ganz recht. Eindeutig ziemlich viele Threads in der Richtung.

Und abgesehen davon find ich solche Beiträge, die nur auf Lobhudelei aus sind mehr als lächerlich. Warum keine konkrete Frage, wenn's nichts außer fishing for compliments ist?
<ironie>Ich rege ein eigenes Forum für Angeber an!</ironie>
;-]


----------



## schnarnd (8. April 2005)

Ich finde den Stil ganz schön und auch Inovativ!
Was mir nicht gefällt ist einmal die Frau (aber die Farbe ist gut).Nicht besonders hübsch ist aber relativ ich mag halt keine Frauen mit kurzen Haaren! 
Schlimmer finde ich die Schrift... Es gibt so viele tolle kostenlosen Fonts!Solltest du dich mal nach umschauen.


----------



## cameeel (8. April 2005)

schnarnd hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schlimmer finde ich die Schrift... Es gibt so viele tolle kostenlosen Fonts!Solltest du dich mal nach umschauen.


 
  Also an der Schrift hätt *ich *jetzt mal nix auszusetzen, die passt irgednwie zum Design!
  Aber das ist sicherlich auch geschmackssache..

  MfG
  cAm3eel


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. April 2005)

Hiho,

wie ja schon mehrfach zurecht angemerkt wurde:
*Dies ist KEIN Showroom!*

Fertige Webseiten können im Bereich "Homepage Reviews" fachlich besprochen werden.
Ein pauschales "Ich zeig meine Webseite, findet ihr sie auch toll?" gibt es auf tutorials.de
überhaupt nicht.

Es wäre wirklich schön, wenn man sich erstens etwas mehr daran halten würde und
zweitens für sein Anliegen auch den richtigen Bereich sucht.

Danke für die geschätzte Aufmerksamkeit 
Martin

[Ende der Durchsage]


----------

